# [SOLVED] Need Home Theater connections help



## mosey (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Folks

I have a 6 months old Samsung 46' LCD TV with 3 HDMI slots and a brand new Samsung Home theater in a box with one HDMI slot. I also have a Directv HD satellite receiver. 

I have two problems: 

I can get great surround sound with the DVD player playing a DVD, but I can't get surround sound from regular TV programs. I can't find any wiring connection diagrams for this set-up. I have tried many combinations but nothing seems to make a difference. At present, I have just the HDMI cable from the Directv receiver to the HDMI #1 slot on the TV. On the DVD player, I have the HDMI cable going to the HDMI #2 slot on the TV and the (red, white, yellow) cables going from the DVD audio to the "audio out" on the TV. The yellow cable is not in use. I do get regular sound from the TV speakers and the TV works great.

Second problem
I can't get the Directv remote to program with the DVD so I will be able to control all sound with the Directv remote. I've programmed other devices with this remote with no trouble and I'm following the directions exactly. There are only 2 numbers given to program a Samsung to the remote and neither works.

Could these 2 problems be related?

All suggestions truly appreciated.

thanks
mosey


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Need Home Theater connections help*

First of all, welcome to TSF. :wave:

One problem at a time - as they do not appear to be related in any way. It does not appear that you have any audio signal going into the HT that it can use to produce surround. What is the model number of the HT? With that, I can see what the connections need to be. 

yustr


----------



## mosey (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Need Home Theater connections help*

Thanks for the quick reply.
The HT is a Samsung HT-X50.
The TV is a Samsung LN-T4661F.
The Directv receiver is an H-20.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Need Home Theater connections help*

The first part should be easy: you'll need a optical audio cable to go between the Direct TV receiver (Optical Out) and the X50 (Digital Audio In). Then use the AUX button to switch to Digital Audio. You may have to tell the D-TV receiver to output to the optical port but probably not. I'd turn off the speakers of the TV and use the X50 for all audio.

Keep the HDMI connected as you have them. But disconnect the red/white cables as they're not doing anything (you have them hooked up wrong anyway :grin: ).

I'll address your remote programming issue later - have to get some work done.

yustr


----------



## mosey (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Need Home Theater connections help*

Well, I am making progress. I got the optical audio cable installed and finally got sound from my TV. I have other issues with the DVD remote but hopefully I can get them figured out sooner or later. The main problem that set me back was pushing the AUX button does nothing, however, I finally found it in the manual that I can get the same results by using the functions button on the main set.

Anyway, I feel that the first problem is solved, thanks entirely to your help. I would never (repeat, never) have figured that out in my lifetime. You told me more in two sentences than the entire manual.

I've tried programming the Direct TV remote several more times but haven't had any luck. If you have any suggestions along those lines, I'd be happy to hear them. I might mention that I had an older Panasonic surround sound attached and neither me or the Direct TV repairman (in home) was able to get it programmed. We just figured that the Panasonic was too old. I did program it to a Toshiba DVD player with no problems.

Some remotes have a "search" when none of the numbers work but I haven't found any references to such a function in the DirectTV manual.

Thanks Again
moz


----------



## hotlips (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Need Home Theater connections help*

For what it's worth...I talked to DirecTV about remote Samsung programming and they gave me 5 more codes, here are the 7 total 'cause I forgot which were the first 2: 20490, 20573, 20820, 21075, 20899, 20744, 21044.

Maybe one of these will work for you - they didn't for me as I got a complete HD package for Xmas and the products are too new, I think.

Samsung told me it's up to DTV to figure out a code to use and it's possible they won't/don't get every product covered.

Given my recent acquisition, I'm entering a post on hook-up as I have conflicting input from Samsung & Best Buy about how to get this stuff to perform in the Home Theater mode. 

Good Luck.


----------

